# Anybody out there in Berkshire????



## leo (Jan 22, 2014)

Is there anyone out there thats got any good hints on wild camp sites in Berkshire (preferably in the Reading area but I'm easy, all info is good!).


----------



## RoyNorth (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello leo,

Sorry I'm not from Berkshire, so I can't help.

But, a warm welcome to the forum.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and happy camping.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Leo, welcome to the forum.

Try the Butt Inn

Basingtoke Road Aldermaston Reading, West Berkshire RG7 4LA, United Kingdom‎
+44 118 971 3309 The Butt Inn

Warm and friendly welcome for Wildcamping members, brilliant rib eye steak, faulous Doombar, great walks along the canal and much more.

Enjoy and have fun

:tongue::cheers::camper::have fun:


----------



## fairytooth (Jan 25, 2014)

:welcome:


----------

